# Problem joining



## ngrant2 (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm having the same problem . Can't get past "loading"

[_I believe you are having a problem with the portion of the website where you join TUG.  This is not the same as getting the bbs to acknowledge your already-established membership.  Moving from "About TUG BBS" to "About the rest of TUG". - mg_]


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 17, 2007)

Sorry, my power went out after I had moved your post, and before I could post my reply ....

My guess is that one of the servers for one of the external services (Paypal, Google Checkout, etc.) may have been overloaded and not responding.  In such cases, trying again later may go right through.

If you continue to have problems, please provide more information about exactly at what point of the process they occur.  What page are you on, what icons or links have you clicked, etc. ?


----------

